# Found This Little Creature in the Yard..



## Mullen (May 23, 2008)

Ain't he cute?


----------



## castrol (May 23, 2008)

Non venomous... you didn't kill it did you?


----------



## Mullen (May 23, 2008)

Well, my dogs spotted it right after I took this picture. I knew it wasn't venomous, just didn't want my dogs to get bit anyways..


----------



## MACollum (May 23, 2008)

Looks a bit like a black rat snake (though they tend to be solid black with some red on them and usually not so glossy looking). My husband would know, he's an amateur herp expert. There's nothing in the picture for scale, how big was it?

We have the reptiles and amphibians guide from the OK Dept. of Wildlife (highly recommended if you're into identifying reptiles that live in OK).


----------



## Mullen (May 23, 2008)

MACollum said:


> There's nothing in the picture for scale, how big was it?


Approx. 5ft long


----------



## MACollum (May 23, 2008)

Could be a black rat snake (or a king snake, they look similar). Many species look different in different habitats. 

I didn't know where Westville was so I had to look it up. You're almost on the AR border (I've heard the scenery in AR is pretty in the mountain area). Of course, eastern OK is very beautiful in the summer, and drastically different from western OK. I'm located in the middle so it's easy to get the best of both


----------



## JimmyO (May 23, 2008)

Great shot


----------



## Hobbes (May 23, 2008)

Mullen said:


> Well, my dogs spotted it right after I took this picture. I knew it wasn't venomous, just didn't want my dogs to get bit anyways..



LOL you didn't really answer his question  but I guess you did kill that poor thing :greenpbl: well snakes are gross anyway


----------



## MACollum (May 23, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> LOL you didn't really answer his question  but I guess you did kill that poor thing :greenpbl: well snakes are gross anyway


You wouldn't like my house then, LOL. We have at least 4 Kenyan sand boas (could be more, we have babies every year and I can never keep track of what we actually have), 2 Sinoloan milk snakes, and 3 corn snakes, in addition to 3 green anoles, 2 green treefrogs, and a leopard gecko (my daughter's pet). And a dog too. 

My dh is always looking for snakes. Every time we go to the lake and goof off in the woods, you'll see him turning over rocks and boards looking for them.


----------



## JimmyO (May 23, 2008)

MACollum said:


> YI can never keep track of what we actually have



Thats pretty scary


----------



## Mullen (May 23, 2008)

MACollum said:


> Could be a black rat snake (or a king snake, they look similar). Many species look different in different habitats.
> 
> I didn't know where Westville was so I had to look it up. You're almost on the AR border (I've heard the scenery in AR is pretty in the mountain area). Of course, eastern OK is very beautiful in the summer, and drastically different from western OK. I'm located in the middle so it's easy to get the best of both



Whatever kind it was it scared me when I nearly stepped on him..while wearing shorts and sandals.

Yeah, Westville was part of Arkansas before statehood. There is some pretty mountainous landscape in the Ozarks (NW AR). I want to photograph the mountains in SE Oklahoma around Broken Bow, forgot my camera last time I went there.



JimmyO said:


> Great shot



Thanks



Hobbes said:


> LOL you didn't really answer his question  but I guess you did kill that poor thing :greenpbl: well snakes are gross anyway



Actually, I just finished him off with a shovel after my brother shot it with his .22...


----------



## MACollum (May 23, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> Thats pretty scary


 
Nah, I don't mess with them. LOL. We used to have big snakes. The albino Burmese python we had when we first got married was about 10-12 feet when he died of an intestinal infection. I'm not really into snakes, but dh loves them. This picture was from a clutch we had a couple years ago. These are the Kenyan sand boas.


----------



## GeorgiaOwl (May 23, 2008)

making me hungry.


----------



## MACollum (May 23, 2008)

GeorgiaOwl said:


> making me hungry.


 
Eeewww!


----------



## maytay20 (May 23, 2008)

I wouldn't have killed it but I might have slowly backed away then ran like hell.  LOL    I like the photo though.


----------

